# Sydney hates my family



## Sydneysdad (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,
We have Sydney a 7 month old female tiel for 2 months now and she loves me to death but hates my wife and daughter, she always wants me but runs away and bites other family members. We all had equal time training her, maybe I did a bit more but it's been very frustrating for us being that we got Sydney for my daughter. I tried backing off for a few days and letting my family tend to her but did not work. How can I get Sydney to love everyone equally ?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Sydney's dad. Well, I gotta say I am almost in the same boat. Whenever I use to go to my parents house I'd try and get Baby and Ziggy to perch on my parents for a change and they would just jump right back on me. Baby esspecially. They tend to bond with one person more then other, ussually the one they see the most, that feeds them, cleans...etc. I am assuming you're the one doing all these chores. You can having your family share these chores and have them spend more time with them. Unfortunetly, if it doesn't work, you can't force her to like them...hehe. Also, two months is still a little while. She may open up to them more after a while. Baby now is willing to perch on mom's head, step up for her..etc. She still likes me better though. My parents made fun of it and say I spoiled her. They're like "Fine, Baby, run to your mom!" LOL. As far as the biting, if she's a female she probably does this thing I call a fake hiss/bite. She'll hiss and lodge her head like she's biting. Don't move your finger or she'll think that makes the hand go away. She will most likely grab your finger but not bite it at all. Keep doing that so she gets out of the habit a bit. Also, females tend to like males..human males. My Baby was "in love" with my ex boyfriend for a long time...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike also just likes me. I even get My Mom to feed him almost all the time. But he still only likes me. But he also likes my niece and nephew, he must sense that they are young. hope she comes around


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would try getting your wife and daughter to feed Sydney treats like millet or sunflower seeds (or anything else she loves) and make sure they're the only people she gets those treats from. That would most probably make her like them better.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny seems to have taken to my mother too. At first Sunny seemed to like me, but as school set in and my mom started spending more time with him, he seems to only like her now. I am working on 'rebuilding' my relationship with Sunny, and it seems to be working! 
Having your bird rely on your other family members for a change might bring Sydney to depend on them and bond with them give it some time and see how it goes.


----------

